# Original games vs repack game



## prathameshra (Dec 21, 2011)

plz can anyone tell me what is difference between original game and repack game


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

repack games usually have additional language content and other things removed, finally, compressed better. I guess, it's time to close the thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

Repack is also know as RIP...& as commented by Faun.

it is always advised to stay away from Repacks...bcoz of piracy,hidden virus/worms & loss in audio/low quality video etc


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2011)

repack is not a rip. Someone here is misinformed.

Repack can just be a better compressed version of a (mainly) game whereas RIP has somethings missing say music or videos or something


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> repack is not a rip. Someone here is misinformed.
> 
> Repack can just be a better compressed version of a (mainly) game whereas RIP has somethings missing say music or videos or something



^^^
+1


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> repack is not a rip. Someone here is misinformed.
> 
> Repack can just be a better compressed version of a (mainly) game whereas RIP has somethings missing say music or videos or something



You can say the same thing without unnecessarily taking a poke at "someone". Please keep that in mind before posting.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 22, 2011)

IMO repack can also be said as rip. yes I know what rip is.. mostly repack does not have additional languages(It has only single language most probably English) this is done to reduce space sometimes even some videos(starting, extra storyline videos) and music (radio music) is also excluded.. 

Repack is done to reduce space.. space is reduced by compressing images and videos and also by removing unimportant things like extra videos music and also by removing some additional hardware support (drivers of game pads and controllers, only few most popular are left) even removing help files. Also in-game accessories which does not affect much of game play..

Now who should get this repack, mostly users who are casual gamers and who does not have  good gaming comp. and controllers.. It is just my opinion

Not necessary to say but still, original has everything that manufacturer has published..


----------

